# Any thoughts on the Vinyl Passion Classical label?



## BaDaBen (Sep 6, 2016)

Vinyl Passion Classical recently released an album of Martha Agerich material called "Chopin Brahms Liszt Ravel Prokofiev" which looks interesting. Does anybody have any experience with the sound quality of these LP pressings?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

BaDaBen said:


> Vinyl Passion Classical recently released an album of Martha Agerich material called "Chopin Brahms Liszt Ravel Prokofiev" which looks interesting. Does anybody have any experience with the sound quality of these LP pressings?


I have one ; Beethoven 6 / Karajan. DG. did a better job later on.


----------

